# Meat grinder to crush fruit



## brazedowl (Jul 16, 2015)

Anyone have experience using the meat grinder attachment to crush fruit?

I'm picking blueberries tomorrow and thinking about just running them through the attachment with the sausage stuffer attachment to direct it into a bowl.

Concerns:

1) juice backing up into the machine and damaging the mixer/motor.

2) juice pretty much leaking out all the seals and making a mess.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jul 16, 2015)

Can't hurt but there's little to no gain.

I've puree'd fruit (in a stand mixer) and it's overkill, IMO. Made the same mess as was just halving the (in my case) Apricots.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jul 16, 2015)

Now if you are making jam, machine processing is the way to go.


----------



## Arne (Jul 17, 2015)

try the lazy guys way. Freeze them for a couple of days,, take em out, bag them in a mesh bag of some kind, (a paint strainer bag from a paint store will work.) Crush them some, tater masher or even a clean 2X4 works, and put them in the primary. After they are in the primary for as long as you want they are easy to get out. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a friend that does a lot of blueberries every year with food grinder.


----------



## brazedowl (Jul 17, 2015)

Sounds like a plan. Going picking shortly. Should have most of a 5gal bucket full


----------



## richmke (Jul 17, 2015)

How about apples?


----------



## brazedowl (Jul 18, 2015)

Sitting on a stool and feeding them through the grinder was pretty lazy too haha. Worked like a charm.


----------

